# Bus/coach service Naas to Dublin Airport



## europhile (30 Aug 2006)

Does anybody know if there is a coach service between Naas and Dublin Airport. If so, who operates it?


----------



## EvilDoctorK (30 Aug 2006)

[broken link removed]

JJ Kavanagh run coaches from Dublin Airport to Limerick, Clonmel & Waterford .. these coaches stop at Naas en route.

Service is relatively limited so unless the timing works for you I'd get a bus into Busaras and take the "Airlink" from there to the airport. Alternatively pop over to Sallins and take the train to Heuston from where you can also get an "Airlink" bus.


----------



## Marie (30 Aug 2006)

I used to take the shuttle from Dublin Airport to Busaras (Store Street) and then the Kildare bus.  The first is Dublin Bus the second Bus Eireann.  I never knew of a direct through-bus and wouldn't say there would be sufficient passengers to merit that.


----------



## CCOVICH (30 Aug 2006)

Aircoach serve Dublin Airport from Kildare if that's any use.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (30 Aug 2006)

CCOVICH said:


> Aircoach serve Dublin Airport from Kildare if that's any use.



I think they used to but don't any more ... they used to run buses through from Dublin Airport to Cork (via Kildare, Portlaoise etc.) ... but as far as I know they don't any more .. I believe they now run separate services from Dublin City Centre to Cork and from Dublin Airport to City Centre .. so you've got to change buses with them now in the city centre  ... and as you mention they don't stop until they get to Kildare either


----------



## europhile (30 Aug 2006)

Kavanagh's take TWO HOURS.

Aircoach seems to go Kildare town to Westmoreland Street.


----------



## Satanta (30 Aug 2006)

EvilDoctorK said:


> I believe they now run separate services from Dublin City Centre to Cork and from Dublin Airport to City Centre .. so you've got to change buses with them now in the city centre



Yup, having recently made the trip from Cork to Dublin Airport (and back to Cork) I can confirm this.
Slight inconvienience but still a very good service (if the times are suitable).


----------

